# Safe-T-Sorb vs sand experiment



## Stokely (Jan 9, 2015)

Hello,

Since I'm moving in a few months, and replacing this old 75g tank with a larger one (hopefully), I figured I'd get some STS and toss it in with my pool filter sand substrate. I put it at one end and it made a pretty cool look mixed with the sand. I suspect it wouldn't stay that way if both were in the tank. Any opinions on look? I don't care for the pure white look; flip side, the STS basically looks like gravel and is larger than I'd like. Sand that color or at least darker than the PFS would be great. Both are very cheap, which I DO like  STS was 7 bucks for a 50 lb bag. It cleaned up easily and isn't making a mess in the tank. (The tank itself needs a bit of cleaning, I've been battling diatoms for a long time....)

The current is blowing some STS over the sandy areas already. Would the fact that it's pretty light (for planting) make a good reason for mixing it with sand? I realize the sand would end up below it.

Here's a couple pics, the second one where the STS ends and the sand begins.


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

I like it. That look has alot of potential.


----------



## bamaman (Jan 9, 2018)

Yep yep yep I like it I like it alottle 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stokely (Jan 9, 2015)

Hopefully the new tank will be way more heavily planted that this one is, it was basically messing around to see what works. I love the "grassy" look so I'm going to focus on vals and dwarf sag as background and foreground respectively. Thinking I might try just an area of sand in the front with the STS all in the back and sides (and eventually under plants hopefully!). Likely it'll all get mixed eventually but that's ok. Worst case is that the sand is on the bottom. This little experiment was mainly to see what it looks like if the two mix on the surface, and it looks good to me (like a riverbed). 

I'm just too darn cheap to fill up a big tank with hundreds of $ worth of sand just because it's the right color (caribsea natural etc).


----------

